# ZOOMERS AND SHAKERS.



## JonK (Oct 19, 2005)

At Jon Mikal's suggestion I'm going to get this thread goin' 
Here's a few of mine.

1 -






2 -





3 -




4 -





5 -





OK 5 is more than a few...let's see what ya got everybody.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Oct 19, 2005)

Nice JonK...I love the 4th one!!! 

Here's my first ever attempt at it:
*Link broken *


----------



## doenoe (Oct 20, 2005)

well, here is one of mine. And if you wonder, its a wall thingie in a terrarium i got in my room

*Link broken *


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 20, 2005)

Can't do any real zoomers. But do shakers that were not intended to come about but did come about and now look too nice to be binned have a room to exist in this thread, too?

Such as these three of my nice "little" bridge in Hamburg?
















And no: in this case it was not I who was driving. I was passenger this time. My husband was at the steering wheel. I took these last Sunday.


----------



## JonK (Oct 20, 2005)

great job for a first attempt amanda! 
Love the skeleton doenoe...great subject choice for a zoomer.
I really dig the last one in your series lafoto...works well with the shakes


----------



## Sk8man (Oct 20, 2005)

maybe a little explain on the technique?


----------



## JonK (Oct 20, 2005)

Sk8man said:
			
		

> maybe a little explain on the technique?



The secret to zoomers is that there really is no 'hang' to it. Just do whatever you please.
Some things to try while zooming...shake yer cam, rotate it, angle it, move the whole cam back and forth and zoom and shake all at the same time with slow shutter. 
I even once put on the self-timer and manual focus, grabbed the straps tightly and swung it around my head. do anything your heart desires and have fun doin it.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Sk8man (Oct 21, 2005)

tnx Jonk, that was really helpfull.
hope to try soon.

cheerz


----------



## BadRotation (Oct 21, 2005)

I LOVE the 5th pic down...

Do you have a full res version (or at least 1400X1050 pixels)?  It would make an awesome desktop wallpaper.


----------



## Nikon Fan (Nov 7, 2005)

*Links broken *


----------



## Corry (Nov 7, 2005)

Oooh! Amanda! I did some just like those (of leaves) but mine didn't turn out too good so I didn't post em.  I took em last week.


----------



## JeLeAk (Nov 14, 2005)

my attempt at a zoomer and a shaker (sounds like some kind of a compliment in the corporate world  )


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 2, 2006)

Well, first attempt at a zoomer with our Christmas tree... and it is the best of the series with the least "shaker" aspects about it ... :er:

*Link broken *


----------



## KunalShingla (Jan 3, 2006)

my fav...JeLeAK's post......nice stuff u have there...


----------



## crawdaddio (Jan 4, 2006)

JonK-great shots!!

Previously posted in other sections, but here you go.

BTW, I love these kind of shots!!


1

*Link broken *

2
Gettin' a little too drunk?

*Link broken *

3

*Link broken *
I'll post one more that I think is neato when I get home.
I've found that the zoom effect shots work best with the aid of the tripod. The above one of the beer taps was handheld, but I had to try three times before I got a good one.

Great theme, BTW!!

Cheers!


----------



## crawdaddio (Jan 4, 2006)

Actually, more than one that I like.

Here's a bit of alliteration..................

1
blue
*Link broken *


2
birds
*Link broken *


3
blurwindow

*Link broken *

4
bee attack
*Link broken *


:shock:


----------



## grimmett (Feb 8, 2006)

I LOVE this theme.  Here are a few of mine.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 18, 2007)

Three older ones, just to revive this theme-thread for Keith204:


----------



## zendianah (Oct 18, 2007)

Corinna the last one is really cool!  I want to try this zooming and shaking.... the technique sounds like a dance move!!  Very cool.


----------



## keith204 (Oct 18, 2007)

Thanks LAPhoto for bumping this... well everyone, here is the photo LAPhoto saw that she wanted me to share...


----------



## Battou (Oct 21, 2007)

Let these be a lesson to you

Lesson number one: Don't try holding a two and a half pound camera for thirty seconds.

*Link broken *

one of the final frames, I was having some fun with'em.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 21, 2007)

It is my understanding of "Shakers" that they are deliberate creations and not "bloopers" because you happened to get camera shake, but that is my understanding of them.

And just for the mere fun of it, I created a brand-new one of my keyboard (with the blinds drawn against the sun, and the blinds are yellow, hence the amount of yellow, much of which has already been filtered out again)






My attempt at a most recent zoomer failed completely, my zoom lens does not allow me to zoom in in a smooth movement, it shakes and bumps in the process, so this was the only half-decent one I could produce:






With the very bumpy move from total 300mm back to the 70mm, they cannot compete with those of Jon_K (who started this theme thread) at all. Hmph  Oh well. It was fun trying .


----------



## Battou (Oct 21, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> It is my understanding of "Shakers" that they are deliberate creations and not "bloopers" because you happened to get camera shake, but that is my understanding of them.



I think you misunderstood me a little, I knew full well I was going to get shake on those, had I not wanted it I would have put it on a tripod.

Hopefully before too long I should have a zoom pull, I tried that the other day and it's currently processing.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 21, 2007)

Ah, it's ok. Anything is ok, actually, with this "subject" of the zoomers and the shakers, for aren't my first contributions to this thread undeliberate shakers, too? 

I have just created yet another zoomer, this time with my kit lens, it moves much more smoothly ... of my son sitting on the sofa here in my room ... it is in the process of converting, I'll put it up as soon as I can. Hang on.


----------



## LaFoto (Oct 21, 2007)

Here it is. This time taken with the kit lens, zooming back from 55mm to 18mm, with a smoother movement and 2.5 sec. If all had gone REALLY well, his face would have been in focus and to be recognised, but I would not be able to handhold 2.5 sec., anyway! So, just for fun:


----------



## Battou (Oct 23, 2007)

Two zoomers faild comlpetely but I got a couple new shakes these completely unintended, tipod shots to boot.

*Links broken *


----------



## Joxby (Oct 23, 2007)

lol....in for a penny....


----------



## Mathias13 (Oct 23, 2007)

wow^ loving the first 2

jus a few here..

1
*Link broken *

2





3
*Link broken *

4
*Link broken *


----------



## craig (Oct 23, 2007)

Excellent thread gang!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I know I have some in the archives. I will have to dig deep. 

LUV AND BASS


----------



## Battou (Oct 23, 2007)

Joxby said:


> lol....in for a penny....



in for a pound...

Nice shots


----------



## Raze (Nov 1, 2008)

Hope these count... taken last night on the way home from a concert in a VERY bumpy car, anyway I was having fun, giggling to myself in the back seat when I saw some of the results - everyone thought I'd gone mad.

1) Jacks script




2) Alien Marathon




3) These boots were made for walkin




4) Alien Beast




5) Love Cobra




Clickable to larger view (better when larger)


----------



## craig (Nov 2, 2008)

Thanks for reviving this thread. There are some amazing photos here. Plus it brings me back to a time when TPF was... Let us just say in a different position. At any rate here is my humble contribution. Let me know what you think.

This is Lorrin Ashton aka Bassnectar. Huge DJ in the break beat world. I love the feeling of this shot.

Love & Bassnectar


----------



## samal (Nov 2, 2008)




----------



## Raze (Nov 2, 2008)

Hey Craig, it looks like a soundwave coming at ya.

Samal, I like how the center looks more in focus than the outer - nice colour too.


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 2, 2008)

Raze said:


> http://img112.imageshack.us/my.php?image=alienmarathonal3.jpg
> 
> 3) These boots were made for walkin


 
This one's such a funny result of your "shaking" - everyone should click it and look at it larger. It is really funny. What brought about that "shaking" of your hands, so you'd get these "boots", I wonder??? Really cool.


----------



## Raze (Nov 2, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> This one's such a funny result of your "shaking" - everyone should click it and look at it larger. It is really funny. What brought about that "shaking" of your hands, so you'd get these "boots", I wonder??? Really cool.


Back seat of a very bumpy car at 110kph! 

Thanks for looking


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 2, 2008)

So it happened by mere chance??? Wow. What a funny result!!!


----------



## Raze (Nov 2, 2008)

LaFoto said:


> So it happened by mere chance??? Wow. What a funny result!!!


I think most of my photos happen by chance  :lmao: :blushing:

I had my little Richo P&S with me so I thought I'd play. I new what effect would happen just not what the end result would look like. I posted the best, but got a couple of shots that might make cool backgrounds (the were taking from the side so they are more like lines). Lots of giggles on the way home.


----------



## Over Exposed (Nov 7, 2008)

4th Fireworks


----------



## bradster76 (Nov 7, 2008)

No. Uh uh.  Now I need some Advil and anti-nausea syrup.


----------



## Antarctican (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## third_shift|studios (Nov 26, 2008)

Joxby said:


> lol....in for a penny....



those are all VERY impressive!


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's mine


----------



## craig (Nov 30, 2008)

I love your shot Dade County! You have really added some life to a beautiful wall.

Love & Bass


----------



## Monaco (Nov 30, 2008)

Taken on the way home from work in a friends WRX:

*Links gone *

I couldn't stop shaking to get some clear shots lol.


----------



## craig (Nov 30, 2008)

Your friend should have bought a Jeep! 

Love & Bass


----------



## mudthirsty (Nov 30, 2008)

There are some VERY cool shots here.  And i can't beleive I never thought of zooming in and out while taking a picture!  Looks like I got plans for tomorrow night now!  lol.


----------



## DadeCountyAnthony (Nov 30, 2008)

craig said:


> I love your shot Dade County! You have really added some life to a beautiful wall.
> 
> Love & Bass


 

Thank you Craig


----------



## Crazydad (Dec 21, 2008)

Zoom shot under the Zliker park tree in Austin.

*Link gone *


----------



## samal (Dec 21, 2008)

8 sec handheld of swaying palm trees at night


----------



## MrsMoo (Jan 8, 2009)

the other one, someone switched their light on when I was doing this with a street light ¬¬
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







this was on the way home from college, I'd been thinking about doing one of these for ages, and I got the chance coz it had started getting dark


----------



## Hobbes (Jun 17, 2009)

Wow! It took me awhile to find this thread.


----------



## javier (Jun 26, 2009)




----------



## Battou (Jun 28, 2009)

Original TPF post - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/134295-damn-fast-building-there.html
Taken with Canon FD 28mm on Canon TLb, ASA??? (uncropped full frame)





I thought this was cooler than hell, it's the result of a camrea malfunction but still


----------



## javier (Jun 28, 2009)

Battou said:


> Original TPF post - http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/general-gallery/134295-damn-fast-building-there.html
> Taken with Canon FD 28mm on Canon TLb, ASA??? (uncropped full frame)
> 
> 
> ...



This is really cool. I have a few mistakes that I like very much as well. Hard to duplicate and I have decided in my own head, that somethings are not meant to be duplicated.


----------



## MrsMoo (Jun 28, 2009)

We had some [drunken] fun with sparklers lastnight, my fiance tried writing his name (Moo) and Rheann tried drawing a love heart, Craig was just waving it about lol

I was taking the photo, shutter speed varies between 4-8 sec
the aperture was f/2.8

1:





2:





3:





4:





5:


----------



## javig999 (Sep 19, 2009)

On the way into Blythe....catching the sunrise...


----------



## jamsbrown85 (Sep 19, 2009)

really great photos.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 19, 2009)

Inspired by Jamsbrown85's moving this thread to the top, I went out to take two new "zoomers".

The first is of a painting of a tiger my daughter once made, which hangs on the wall of this very room I'm in:






And the second was taken outdoors on a bright, sunny day, using a polariser (also in order to get a longer exposure time for the zooming-thing) of the sumac in our garden:






I though it  was about time someone added something to this thread  .


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 21, 2009)




----------



## icassell (Sep 29, 2009)

Here are a couple of zoomers I tried on July 4


----------



## alexanderdel (Sep 29, 2009)

JeLeAk said:


> my attempt at a zoomer and a shaker (sounds like some kind of a compliment in the corporate world  )




I LOVE the first one!
Great job!


----------



## Hobbes (Sep 29, 2009)

icassell said:


> Here are a couple of zoomers I tried on July 4




the last one is AWESOME! I guess the zooming kinda made the fireworks look larger or something


----------



## jamsbrown85 (Oct 19, 2009)

Hobbes said:


>


  I have a fan of ur photographs. this is really very cool.


----------



## phocus78 (Oct 19, 2009)

little bridge...cool


----------



## Rob_W (Oct 19, 2009)




----------



## Hobbes (Oct 21, 2009)

jamsbrown85 said:


> I have a fan of ur photographs. this is really very cool.



hmm I assume and hope you mean you are a fan of my photographs?? If you are then I am really flattered 




Rob_W said:


>



hmm how the hell did you manage to take this picture? lol it almost looks like you were rotating the camera slightly while zooming?? Cool shot though and really confusing too ^^


----------



## kundalini (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## kundalini (Nov 17, 2009)




----------



## WimFoto (Nov 17, 2009)

i like the grass shot a lot.  first post in themes for me. this is fun. sorry about contrast in 1, a little overdone.

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



2.


----------



## ::trainwreck:: (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## ::trainwreck:: (Nov 23, 2009)




----------



## WimFoto (Nov 25, 2009)




----------

